# Is it wise to tuck point with an angle grinder?



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have seen it done with one. Just don't use too wide of a wheel.

the only real difference with the Bosch tool is you can set the depth.

Be sure to use a proper respirator.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok thanks nap. If I get a 4 1/2" grinder and attach a 4" diamond masonry blade to it, will that work?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jpearson311 said:


> Ok thanks nap. If I get a 4 1/2" grinder and attach a 4" diamond masonry blade to it, will that work?


That size is good for the vertical runs. You'll just need to clean out the ends with a chisel or a drill bit. The horizontal runs will be a little slow, but you'll have more control with the 4" unit then the 7" one.
Ron


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Grinder*

Get a grinder that is variable speed. Mine is a Makita. The ability to slow it down will open up lots of other uses, you don't always need the thing screaming at 12,000 rpm. dorf dude...


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've done exactly what you describe with the angle grinder. I'd recommend that you do the verticals first. The angle grinder will leave you with a half moon cut. You'll need to clean the corners out with a narrow chisel. Then do the horizontals. Otherwise you run the risk of knocking the corners off of the bricks when you chisel out the little triangles of mortar. You need a steady hand. That diamond wheel will eat brick just as easily as mortar.


----------

